# Please help Identify



## Raelene (Jul 26, 2012)

We have an old tractor that we want to redo, we know the motor is a briggs & Stratton, we know its made by MTD, but thats all we know?
We have looked everywhere, and there is NO stamp on the frame anywhere!

If anyone can identify it for us, that would really be great


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep its an old MTD - id suggest getting some good high quality pics of all the decals, so a new set can be reproduced.

Im not sure what actual model it is tho - its in pretty good shape tho. 

Most my MTD's came with data stickers - on one id like to restore, mines missing as well - i was lucky enough to have the tractor parts guy from around the corner search his tractor data base for a set of numbers matching the tractor - i contacted MTD by phone to see if any decals were availible , even for a '95 - they were NA.

Youre lucky you found it in one piece, most lawntractor racers snap up those old lil tractors and modify them beyond any means of going back to stock.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

For some reason I thinking Murray.:dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just repaired one like that! It was sold under Montgomery Ward,as a model 828,and some parts are still available.
It looks like a '67-'70 .
Try Partstree.com for parts.


----------



## Raelene (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you, but I think I found the closest pics possible
And I think it's a MTD lawnflite 990. The motor says 1975 but where
I'm confused is this tractor does not have headlights and
It looks like the 75 does. I did find a couple without lights
But the yr is not listed? I would really like to know what yr
It is???


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure there Raelene, but if it was a 990, it shouldn't have an 8 on the side of it. There are not a whole lot of lawn tractor manufacturers, and most built tractors for a number of different brand names. The Husqvarna plant turns out all sorts of tractors under names such as Poulan, Yardworks, etc. 
I believe MTD/Yardman built the tractor for Montgomery Ward, therefore it may very well be an MTD.. 8/34 0r an 8/28... measure your deck to see if it's 34 inch cut for instance, that may narrow it down....


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If the motor is original to the tractor- it should be within a year or so of its manufacture . Briggs year of engine manufacture is the 1st 2 numbers of the code .

My '70 toro has a weird lil briggs 5HP - its a cross between a push mower engine ( gas tank/carb mounted together on right side) , has no stator ( no lights) - you wouldve plugged it in with an adapter to charge the battery for its electric starter motor .


----------



## Raelene (Jul 26, 2012)

This one is a 75 Briggs and a pull start motor.


----------



## joecanada (Jan 22, 2014)

that is an MTD lawnflite 8/34 circa 1976. look for 2 foil stick-ons under the seat on the rear fender piece. that will give you model and serial. real nice jeepy look to the grille


----------

